# Do you feel failed by the Nuggets?



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm only wondering whether the lot of you nuggets fans feel a tad jipped by this off-season. there was an unprecedented amount of hype as to who would show up in denver, and it looks like that was just earmarked for andre miller (i.e. not the star everyone was hoping for). couple that with the fact that juwan howard left for orlando, corey maggette is either utah-bound or back in clipperland, gilbert arenas shunned nugstown for washington, and i'd imagine you have some rather disgruntled fans in colorado. other teams have gotten prized free agents and the nuggets have gotten maybe the least heralded of the lot. you can't be happy.

of course, it may be a blessing in disguise by leaving more PT for the young stars (melo, nene, skita, white) and having them develop together. but it may not be the ideal situation, regardless.

so how do you feel?

peace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i would rather have Dre Miller then Arenas/Maggette and Howard..So i dont feel left down..maybe a lil because we didnt get SG..But that is the only reason..


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Well nene melo and skita have been playin awesome in the summer league.. yall will be fine


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*I think that Nugz made all right.*

I think they got good players in the Draft (Anthony and Becirovic for the future);

The Nuggets signed Miller, they will settle then at the PG positon for the next 5 years.

The only thing that they need to do is sign a SG, who can play this year (They stroke out Arenas and Maggete).

I prefer that they didn´t overpaid none, than over paid Good but not proven players (Arenas at 8 or Kandi at 7).

If, they didn´t sign other players, they will be in another "learning season", but Nene, White and Skita are much better players now than a year ago.

Nuggets

PG Miller - Maybe they should sign Igor Rakocevic;
SG White - They should sign Trepaigner and a veteran (maybe DeMarr Johnson)
SF Anthony - Skita
PF Nene - Andersen
C Camby - Elson

It is not an playoff team, but it is a team with hope, like Miami, Cleveland, Chicago, GSW....

I´m happy with this team, it will be fun to watch.

Pìzzoni


----------



## BRNugget (Jun 2, 2003)

We're getting Dre and Brad Miller. We drafted Carmelo Anthony. Definitely that's a nice offseason to me. Besides White, Skita and Nene improvement.

We still will have over $13 mill on capspace next year to get our SG and backups.

Dude, this franchise is fated to success.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BRNugget</b>!
> We're getting Dre and Brad Miller. We drafted Carmelo Anthony. Definitely that's a nice offseason to me. Besides White, Skita and Nene improvement.
> 
> We still will have over $13 mill on capspace next year to get our SG and backups.
> ...



Where does it say you are getting Brad Miller? I read an article that said the Nuggets offered less than the recent Jazz offer, and looked like they wouldn't anty up more for Miller. It also said Indiana had yet to make a firm offer, which was making Miller pissed.

But it sounded like Miller was going to Utah(more money). Admittedly, I have been w/o news for little over a week and am trying to catch up, but this is what I read.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: I think that Nugz made all right.*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> SG White - They should sign Trepaigner and a veteran (maybe DeMarr Johnson)


i would love to see us sign Johnson and then start him at SG..


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

WHy no love for Andre Miller? He led the legue in assits 2 years ago with the worst team in the league. A major reason his stats went down is beacause Odom and Jaric were doing a lot of ball handling. Dont be suprised if he leads the leauge this season. They still are far from the playoffs but its a major step in the right direction. Hilario, Skita, and Melo are all going to be better because of dre. IMO in 2-3 years they can reach the players if they keep this core of players and reel in someone else next year.


----------

